
Erik Prince seeking $500m for battery metals fund – report - kaboro
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/erik-prince-seeking-500m-for-battery-metals-fund-report-2019-01-02
======
metildaa
A war criminal with a private army at his disposal and links to the highest
levels of the US Government is attempting to raise $500 million? What could go
wrong!

~~~
odn86
I've yet to see proof that he is a war criminal.

------
barrow-rider
This has been a discussion thread I've heard of before. I.E. the mountains
full of rare earth metals, lithium, etc. in Afghanistan, and how we need to
secure it ASAP before the Chinese do. Read like Bush-League propaganda and was
usually juxtaposed with "China buying all of the rare metals in Africa". Which
makes me wonder if this is pure pablum to help Prince ride the propaganda, or
if he's looking to corner the market.

Also didn't realize he sold the Acadami/Xe/Blackwater group, and is now
beholden to Hong Kong financiers:

> Prince sold Blackwater in 2010 after it was hit with a string of lawsuits.
> He is currently executive deputy chairman of Frontier Services Group, which
> provides integrated security, logistics and insurance services in frontier
> markets and is backed by Hong Kong investor Chun Shun Ko and China’s CITIC
> Group.

~~~
kaboro
[https://scitechafrica.com/2018/02/12/congo-is-to-electric-
ve...](https://scitechafrica.com/2018/02/12/congo-is-to-electric-vehicles-
what-saudi-arabia-is-to-internal-combustion-engine/) he's looking to corner
the market. China is busy building rails all leading into the Congo.

------
cityzen
The dollop episode on this scumbag was amazing:
[https://thedollop.libsyn.com/321-erik-prince-and-
blackwater-...](https://thedollop.libsyn.com/321-erik-prince-and-blackwater-
live)

